# Reading > Who Said That? >  Helps

## Nightshade

OK so someone we shall leave them unnamed sent me a pm asking for help thingh is Im not qualified so am passing it on to everyone.
Basically what they are looking for is a shakspearean quote that translates roughly to



> "we cry on the day we r born because we r born into a world that is full of stupids!"


It seems familar to me too but couldnt think why so am turnig it over to the rest of you ---apparantly this person has already looked for it and failed.

----------


## jackyyyy

Act IV between Gloucester and Lear, where Lear preaches to Gloucester, "When we are born, we cry that we are come to this great stage of fools."

----------


## Nightshade

Thanks Jackyyy
Right One pm to answer then :Biggrin:

----------

